# Taking my budgie to the vet



## Klippie (Aug 24, 2014)

This is just my feedback about what it was like to take my budgie to the vet. I'd been putting it off as I was really worried what it would be like, so I want to reassure other new budgie owners about the experience.

My little Calcifer had diarrhea and (I think) a bit of a temperature but no other symptoms. I'd been putting off taking him to the vet as I was scared what the news would be and I thought the journey would be very stressful for him.

What I ended up doing was to get a small cage and pop him into that, and cover the cage with a cloth. He was fine in the car, even took a little snack of seed as we were driving!

The vet took him out of the cage and examined him very thoroughly, looking at his vent and sort of palpitating him. He also listened to him through the stethoscope, which was funny as the stethoscope was bigger than the bird 

The vet asked me lots of questions about Calcifer's behavior and symptoms. Finally he said that most likely, Calcifer had a bacterial infection brought on from being stressed by his changed circumstances (he's a new arrival and still a baby) and he's probably also stressed from being alone in quarantine and can sometimes hear my other budgies.

He gave me some liquid antibiotic to put in Calcifer's water bowl for the next 5 days. He also complimented Calcifer for being very well behaved and tame - I'd been working very hard on making him used to being handled so I was very pleased by that! 

Calcifer's diarrhea cleared up after only a day. I've still got one more day of antibiotic to give him, but I'm hoping he's over this. I also cleaned his cage and all his toys very thoroughly with cider vinegar in case there's still some bacteria lurking about to reinfect him.

Anyway, I just wanted to say, if you DO think it's necessary to take your little bird to the vet, just do it. It's not as stressful as you think it will be and hopefully, the news won't be bad either.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for providing reassurance to others about the importance of prompt medical care for budgies when they are ill. :thumbsup:
I'm happy to hear your vet visit went well and that little Calcifer has shown improvement so quickly.
I'm wishing Calcifer a full and speedy recovery.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...cating-avian-vet-accessing-line-vet-help.html*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad the vet visit wasn't as traumatic as you expected and that Calcifer is responding well to the antibiotics  sending my best wishes for a full recovery 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to know Calcifer's first vet visit went well and he is well on his way for a full recovery!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that little Calcifer was able to have a successful vet visit and he already is feeling better! :whoo:

Thank you for sharing your experiences with us


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Great post, Klippie. :thumbsup:

Glad that Calcifer (awesome name btw) is feeling better with his antibiotic treatment. Don't forget to ask the vet about adding a probiotic after treatment to get his good bug guts back on the mend.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is most important everyone who owns any species of bird becomes acquainted with a reputable Avian vet.
Budgies can become sick very quickly and deteriorate rapidly.
They are amazing at masking illness, as a sick bird in the wild becomes a target for the rest of the flock.
Having a small hospital cage or travel cage ready is a must.
I also take a small bottle of water from my home, we use boiled water for my birds , but having the same water always helps. Same with seed mix, egg and biscuit mix and favourite toy.
Also have some recent droppings either on the paper from the cage or new clean paper placed in the carry cage.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a great post. Quite reassuring for any newbies and I'm please your little baby is ok and well xx


----------

